# Rad covers



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm going to be building rad covers for my sister so her new baby girl won't touch when she starts crawling. The finish will be paint with a clear topcoat. The design is like the picture attached - lots of wood slats.

I was thinking of using 3/4" poplar. Will this warp over time due to the heat? If yes...what should I use instead?


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

There are ones we've done at work that are 5yrs+ old that are still doing fine made from poplar. They are a simpler design though, more like a panel. I would think that the design youre using might be more prone to movement with all those slats.

Poplar should be fine as its a pretty stable wood. Make sure its properly dried and sealed though.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

I was worried about the slats too. Might divide the front length into 2 pieces to limit any warpage


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

IMHO that would be a smart design change.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Do not surprised if there is less heat provided to the room. You are limiting air circulatio and radiation.

George


----------



## JWalker (Apr 27, 2012)

I think if he could build a box fan behind the radiator to blow air through, that the covering with the slats might be off-set and allow for efficient warming. 


but what do I know. Born and lived in Florida most of my life. never had to deal with radiators.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Hahaha...I agree...heat radiation will be limited compared to now. But including a biz fan would double the thickness of the overall cover. And knowing my sister....design trumps function 😆


----------



## JWalker (Apr 27, 2012)

was2ndlast said:


> Hahaha...I agree...heat radiation will be limited compared to now. But including a biz fan would double the thickness of the overall cover. And knowing my sister....design trumps function 😆


plus adding a cord isn't exactly baby proofing. so don't listen to me. :shifty:

But depending on height of the radiator. could you not add like 2 smaller fans on top, instead of behind? I was messing around with the fan at wallyworld some of them have pretty good CFM for their size. and would add maybe 4/5 inches to the height. :yes:

Better then my 1 70cfm server cooling computer fan. I use for my bedroom. It's mostly for the noise not so much the breeze effect. :laughing:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think you would have less trouble with the finish if you wouldn't clear coat the paint. If you would use an oil based enamel it should be fully cured by the time it's needed.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

when I have to build one, because I couldn't talk the owner out of it, I use wood for a frame only, and place the metal screens (punched brass panel) for the field of the face. joinery must be thought out, as wood is going to expand and contract a good bit.


----------

